
Wikipedia seeks photos of 20M artifacts lost in Brazilian museum fire - toomuchtodo
https://www.cnet.com/news/wikipedia-seeks-photos-of-20-million-artifacts-lost-in-brazilian-museum-fire/
======
toomuchtodo
Tweet from Wikipedia confirming:
[https://twitter.com/Wikipedia/status/1037066123869483008](https://twitter.com/Wikipedia/status/1037066123869483008)

Somewhat related: Archive Team is currently running an ArchiveGLAM project
(Archiving Galleries, Libraries, Archives, and Museums) preemptively.

------
contravariant
This might be a bit of a weird question, but

>a 5.5-ton meteorite found in 1784 [is] believed to have been lost

how exactly can a 5.5 ton meteorite be destroyed by a fire?

